# Introducing The Park Hotel



## The Park Hotel (24/12/12)

Hello homebrewers one and all,

I am here to humbly introduce and welcome you to come and check out The Park Hotel, Werribee's newest craft beer hall and eatery. This bar has been created by the very same people who created Archive in Brisbane and shares the same focus on outstanding service and tribute to all things crafty. 

We have 16 rotating beer taps and over 200+ beers in the bottle as well as a full kitchen, but more importantly than that, much like Archive, we are keen to get to know the homebrewing clubs of Melbourne and host regular beer brewing competitions, where the winning recipe will be commercially brewed and put on tap for all to enjoy.

If anyone would like to come down and check us out, either as a brewclub outing, or just as an individual, please don't hesitate to get in touch or simply introduce yourself once you arrive.

Our website is http://www.theparkhotel.net.au but you can find us on googlemaps as well, just search for the park hotel Melbourne (and ignore the street-view image as it is of the old hotel, our google+ (https://plus.google.com/103101013427536963185/about?gl=au&hl=en) page has all the images you'll need to see what we are about) 

You can also reach me via my personal email, [email protected] to find out more or organise a special club outing; I always look after homebrewers as i am one myself.

In any case I hope to hear from anyone and everyone that wants to see what we are about.

Kind Regards,
Joey Rawlings
The Park Hotel
12 Watton Street Werribee
Melbourne, Vic


----------



## The Park Hotel (24/12/12)




----------



## The Park Hotel (24/12/12)




----------



## The Park Hotel (24/12/12)




----------



## Screwtop (24/12/12)

Right at the target market! Well Done!

Screwy


----------



## Rowy (24/12/12)

Looks the shot to me as well. Hope it goes well for you blokes. Just another reason for a road trip to Melbourne me thinks


----------



## brettprevans (24/12/12)

Best of luck. 
A shame ur on the crapy side of town . Lucky western burbs peoe.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/12/12)

I was down there the other week drinking Dogfishhead 90 minute over the bar for $12 a stubbie!

Also had stone ruination, lagunitas, cantillion and a host of other very hard to get american beer.

Not to mention how cheap the tap beers are, makes venues like the taphouse and beer deluxe look like rip off merchants...


----------



## DU99 (24/12/12)

looks like a visit is needed only 20min drive from my place..and the werribee railway station is just around the corner


----------



## tiprya (24/12/12)

Sydney location next please!

Place looks awesome.


----------



## winkle (24/12/12)

Jayses , makes it hard to go and have a xmas goldy with the locals that does.


----------



## carniebrew (24/12/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I was down there the other week drinking Dogfishhead 90 minute over the bar for $12 a stubbie!


How was the 90 min? Did they have any other Dogfishhead ales there?


----------



## Blitzer (24/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> How was the 90 min? Did they have any other Dogfishhead ales there?



is $12 a lot for a Dogfish head in Aus?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/12/12)

Blitzer said:


> is $12 a lot for a Dogfish head in Aus?



Over the bar that price is amazing, if the Taphouse or any similar venue were to stock it they would charge upwards of $25...


----------



## treefiddy (24/12/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Over the bar that price is amazing, if the Taphouse or any similar venue were to stock it they would charge upwards of $25...




50 minutes by train to/from city.
My interest is waning.


----------



## bulp (24/12/12)

Woo Hoo

Just been drooling over the beer list .


----------



## shaunous (24/12/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Over the bar that price is amazing, if the Taphouse or any similar venue were to stock it *they would charge upwards of $25...*



Holy F*&k!!!


----------



## tanked84 (24/12/12)

Definately stopping here on the way back from lorne this week!
awesome list of beers


----------



## kenlock (24/12/12)

treefiddy said:


> 50 minutes by train to/from city.
> My interest is waning.



Train ride, Test Cricket and Good Beer, sounds like a worthwhile exercise to me. 

Substitute football or your favourite sport and great mates and it's still a winner.

My 2c


----------



## marksfish (24/12/12)

i went there a while ago i think a return is well overdue as it is so local.


----------



## JDW81 (26/12/12)

marksfish said:


> i went there a while ago i think a return is well overdue as it is so local.



I live just around the corner and can thoroughly recommend it. Lots of good beer at very reasonable prices. Food isn't too bad either. Only 50m from the train station as well.


----------



## podon (27/12/12)

Awesome Beer. Venue nicely decked out. Heard on the grape vine a small brewery is coming??

Too bad that alot of people go there drink fkn Jack Daniels... such a waste.

Oh and I had a DFH 90min there along with Moylans Imperial IPA


----------



## DU99 (27/12/12)

A friend told me same thing..A brewery was being installed


----------



## kahn (3/1/13)

I'm very thankful that they have something like this near home. Great venue, great beer and even better food.

Well done to the guys who set it up.


----------



## Spiesy (3/1/13)

JDW81 said:


> I live just around the corner and can thoroughly recommend it. Lots of good beer at very reasonable prices. Food isn't too bad either. Only 50m from the train station as well.


if it's just around the corner, you may want to change your location from "Melbourne"... :blink: 

Lucky for those out West, the place looks fantastic, well done!


----------



## bum (3/1/13)

Werribee isn't a suburb of Melbourne anymore?


----------



## DU99 (3/1/13)

i think they class it as an outer suburb.


----------



## Spiesy (3/1/13)

t'was but a joke...


----------



## DU99 (3/1/13)

Spiesy ..Its always been on the outer


----------



## Spiesy (3/1/13)

It actually used to be a country town... no jokes. 

Still is... jokes.


----------



## The Park Hotel (4/1/13)

DU99 said:


> A friend told me same thing..A brewery was being installed



We are in talks to set up a small micro brewery and have a real brewpub focus, but probably not till the end of this year (2013). Fingers crossed everything falls into place.

Joey,
The Park Hotel


----------



## fcmcg (4/1/13)

The Park Hotel said:


> We are in talks to set up a small micro brewery and have a real brewpub focus, but probably not till the end of this year (2013). Fingers crossed everything falls into place.
> 
> Joey,
> The Park Hotel


And good luck to you guys...
We met you on a Westgate beer night at the Royston...
Gentlemen... Please...Go to their bar...we will be doing a club night there ...
Joey...If ya need contacts or help with your venture...we have a few people that may be able to help you fine gentlemen...
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate


----------



## fcmcg (4/1/13)

And Werribee was once on the outer...
Consider it's location to the cbd...
It's the new balwyn of the west !!


----------



## Bribie G (4/1/13)

Werribee - yup typical fibro low rent hick dump


----------



## Spiesy (4/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> Werribee - yup typical fibro low rent hick dump
> 
> View attachment 59726



Lol. OT, but I hardly think Werribee Mansion is the median house of the area.


----------



## JDW81 (5/1/13)

Spiesy said:


> if it's just around the corner, you may want to change your location from "Melbourne"... :blink:
> 
> Lucky for those out West, the place looks fantastic, well done!



Yeah, been meaning to do that but keep forgetting. Maybe I'm just in denial about living in Werribee


----------



## JDW81 (5/1/13)

Spiesy said:


> Lol. OT, but I hardly think Werribee Mansion is the median house of the area.



That may be so but there is plenty of money out here, mainly under the mattress money, but money none the less.


----------



## pmunny (9/1/13)

what a great venue! Awesome range on tap and bottle, staff and management all knew they're beers. Cant wait to go back...
Pizzas are damn fine too


----------



## bum (9/1/13)

pmunny said:


> staff and management all knew they're beers.


I've always taken pride in my work but these guys put me to shame. How's that for dedication?!


----------



## fletcher (9/1/13)

please please please open in sydney! inner east *hint hint*


----------



## DU99 (12/1/13)

went today and tried the food/beer had 3 schooner's and the pizza highly recommend,also there is no pokies and tab
Drinks
STONE & WOOD Lager
4 PINES Kolsch
HOLGATE Mt Macedon Pale
All $6


----------



## DU99 (10/2/13)

wandered down again with family and friends for dinner..food was really good,beer selection is good tried my wifes bitter .then had a few bridgeport ipa's..


----------



## esssee (16/3/13)

Got down their the other day for a "Romantic Lunch" with the missus (when I say romantic, I mean I took her to a brewery/pub).

The Bridgeport "Hop Czar" was OUTSTANDING. Also tried an old friend, the Mornington Imperial IPA.

The food was great, but their was too much (is that really a problem?)

I had a good chat to Joey, who I believe was the first person to actually get my wife to discuss Homebrew and Craft Beer without rolling her eyes.

Thanks Joey, I'll definitely be back.


----------



## doon (16/3/13)

too much food? what are you a 90 year old man??


----------



## esssee (16/3/13)

No, but Jesus, I couldn't eat it all.

I did, however, have room for another beer.


----------



## doon (16/3/13)

The food is so good! And the beer bugger me! I love that the train station is a stumble away


----------

